# what should CD 3 Estradiol levels be?



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi I am 40 and have just had a CD 3 Estradiol level done it was 147 not sure of the measurement but wondered if anyone knows what it should be. I googled and it said should not be over 80 but another site said up to about 400 was ok - confused now - I had to do this test to see if I can have IVF abroad and am panicing now in case this is an awful result. can anyone put my mind at rest please?  thanks very much love Karen xxx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

It depends what unit your results were measured in. 

It's more than likely it was pmol/L in which case your reading is fine. The acceptable range in the follicular phase is 130-500


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

mine was 123 and I was allowed to proceed with my cycle
L xGood luck


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

i was told specifically it should be under 280 to be sure of not suppressing eg fsh measurement. 

conversion factor is around 3.5 for the other scale, i seem to remember....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You need to check the unit measurement as comparing hormone levels without this takes them out of context.

But as a rough guide...

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

100 pg/ml = 367 pmol/l (pg/ml to pmol/l = 3.67)
100 pmol/l = 27 pg/ml (pmol/l to pg/ml = 0.272)

and here's what I found whilst searching the boards....it also shows how different labs do use varying ranges...

different clinics ranges for FOLLICULAR PHASE - oestradiol (E2)
37-539 pmol/l
40-606 pmol/l
75-250 pmol/l

and you may find this helpful...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls thanks for your replies   my measurement was 147 pmol/L - don't quite understand it yet but would that be 40 pg/ml?

The reason Im asking for help again is that my clinic abroad have just changed my protocol from long to short based on that Oestradial measurement so if you can confirm that I have converted correctly and if I have that that result is fine? I think they may have misunderstood the measurement. 

thanks Karen xxx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Your levels are absolutely fine. 
This is a handy conversion table

http://dwjay.tripod.com/conversion.html


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks Violet, that table is REALLY useful. 
(a few clinics could do with it too)


----------

